# Turkey Vests



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Was wondering what vests you guys really like and why? And, what vests to stay away from? Maybe I don't even need a vest. Let me know what you think.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Adam: I started out without a vest and now wouldn't go back. I am looking at updating my vest now after 10 years.

There are some great new vests out on the market in that $50-100 range right now.

Most if not all will have plenty of pockets for calls and such. I look for one that has a large pocket in the back for carrying decoys. I also look for one that has blaze orange on the back and a detachable flag on the front that is blaze orange.

Make sure the flip down seat is comfortable. You may end up sitting back up against a tree for 2 or more hours at a time. (turkey hunting is more about patience than anything else).

I will carry 3 types of calls, a decoy or two, and possibly lunch with me if need be and my old vest works great. Only reason I am looking to move up is because the seat is wearing out on mine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Tater vest. I love it. It has a cusioned back and a very comfortable seat.

My advise is just try one out. If you are looking for butt and back comfort just try them out. Put them on and sit in them. You may look goofy in the story...but hey you are going to be putting in long hours in them. Also I like one with many pockets. I have 6 slate calls I carry, 10 strikers, 10 mouth calls, 2 box calls, push button call, 2 decoys and extra stakes, shells, flash light, etc.

So in conclusion....find a vest that is comfortable for you and one that will suit your needs. If you need lots of pockets....get one. But I love the tater vests.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I actually went with the HS vest that Cabela's has online. Not sure how comfortable the seat will be after sitting for a couple hours, but is has plenty of pocket space. The pad seams like it is decent.

Is that Tater vest the top of the line Cabela's vest? I was looking at that and was wondering how handy the pockets strapped to the legs would be. The seat on that thing is pretty comfy. But I went with the $50 one instead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is the older model one Super Tat'r Vest. I have had it for 4 years now. Yeah the things strapped you your legs I would not like. To bulk and would catch on stuff when you had to crawl or move through brush.

THe pad on the Tatr is about two inches thick......It sometimes gets too comfy and you might want to take a nap...lol.


----------

